# African Fattailed Scorpion (Androctonus australis)



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I actually dont know why Im posting pictures of my new scorpion, 
I already know how this is gonna turn out. So if your going to flame 
me for having this guy just stfu and dont post. I dont mind constructive 
criticism, but lets keep the stupid comments to yourself.

I made a caresheet that I was going to post on the site for them,
but I decieded not to, because I dont want everybody going out and buying 
one and not knowing what they are getting into THESE GUYS COULD KILL YOU!!

Anyway here are the pics, I know that its cage is a little empty now. 
I will find something to jazz it up a little bit later.

I purchased him from Kelly Swift at www.swiftinverts.com
He is a great guy to deal with and I highly recommend him.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

very nice,what size tank?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

20 long


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

He's a cool looking little guy. What do you feed him?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Crikets and meal worms


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

that's one bad mofo!!!









but to be honest....I like that


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't understand why you'd get flamed?

I think that's awesome!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> I don't understand why you'd get flamed?
> 
> I think that's awesome!!


Me neither...







Not that anyone will, as they would be dealt with swiftly









That's a scary little mofo: most definitely not my kind of pet...








He looks cool, though!

btw: *African* Fattailed Scorpion = Androctonus *australis*???


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hmmm.... the latin name probably runs along the same lines as australiopithecus (early ancestor of todays humans). i think its a latin denotation for the continent of africa.

nifty scorpion! black light pictures? please?


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

DAMN, scary lil mofo,

does it take one sting to kill you? i thought the smaller the stinger, the more venonmous? that thing has a big stinger.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

that little guy is sexy as hell
Nice photos


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

damn ur crazy...that is one sweet scorpion...i would be too scared tho do u handle him at all?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

whoops


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

wow thats crazy br0!

is it entertaining to watch it eat? If I had one I would want to feed it something that it needs to sting and fight with a little...

make a mouse video with that thing! hehehe

oops now its ME who is gona get flamed


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

coady ur stupid that thing is deadly ur gonna get killed and it's all ur fault

joke, that is badass, i was actually thinking of getting one
whats his aggression like? i heard you can keep 3 in a 20g, that wud look crazy...

keep us updated on pics


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

I think scorpions are a bit scary, wouldnt stick my hands in there for anything.
Can does guys jump? And are they fun pets, moves around alot?

Btw. would be fun to see a feeding vid, I dont think Ive ever seen a scorpion eat :laugh:


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Very nice dude!










Let's get some feeding vids/pics!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

wicked!

You are crazy to keep it for a pet!!!

a blacklight pic could be sweet as Tink mentioned too.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

If I did not have kids right now, I would definitely have like (3) in a 20gallon tank. That would be a killer tank. But then one escaped, I would wont be sleeping till its found.









You know what can be scary than fat tailed scorpions, besides venomous snake.

The famous sydney funnel web spiders. Now where can I get one. No one sells them, Illegal?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thats sweet man, my friend has one also ill try to get pics if I can, Dont you think that 20 long is a bit big for him maybe u can divide it and get another scorpian.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

just be careful :nod:


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

nice scorp









is that the kind that glow-in-the dark just when the lights r off


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

That's cool. Just don't get tagged. My former manager had a trio of Arizona bark scorpions. They were nuts, so small, yet so scary. I actually picked up a piece of bark with one on their not knowing it was their, or knowing how potent their venom is. OOPS. Do you have some tongs with the rubber stuff on the ends to pick him up? Just in case you need to pick him up or transport him.

And Animedude, the skinnier the pinchers, the more potent the venom.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Kohan Bros. said:


> nice scorp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they ALL glow under blacklights. its freaking sweet.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice man thats awsome... can't see why you'd be flamed after all this site is full of people who own potentially dangerous pets.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

First off, thanks for all of the comments about him, I just got him so I havent had a 
feeding yet.

Now to answer the questions



Tinkerbelle said:


> they ALL glow under blacklights. its freaking sweet.


 once again you got it.

Im sorry but my black light is burned out at the moment but I do 
have pics of my Emperor under it to show what it looks like.

I will post pics when I get around to buying a new bulb.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Just threw a cricket in its tank, didnt last long.









The scorpion grabbed it, held on for awhile. 
the cricket tried to squirm away then WHAP it got the stinger
it was all over from there

so here is a couple of pics

sorry about the water spots


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Thats a predator! 
Thanks for posting pics, its fun to look at this kind of animals, he gives me the creeps I have to admit


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

awesome scorpion







Can u put another of its kind or any other kind in the same tank?? isn't too big for the guy or is it the recomended size?? just wondering


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

You might be able to put another of the same species in with it,
but another species of scoropion is out of the question


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

This guy is quite the feeder. He eats everytime I put 
crickets in its cage. My goal for tomorrow is to get 
the cage split up so I can add my dune scorp to the other 
side of the 20 long.

Also I bought a new blacklight so when I get the tank 
split I will take some glowing pics for everyone.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Its a cool animal to keep, if you are experienced with keeping deadly animals. Are you?

If you are then its all good, but personnally I wouldnt keep anything that could kill me with one bite or sting. Do you live alone or do you have children in the house?

As far as the set up goes, Try adding some small animals skull and maybe plant some cactus's to give the set up a real desert look.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Cobra said:


> Its a cool animal to keep, if you are experienced with keeping deadly animals. Are you?


This is strictly my opinion, but I don't think this is 100% necessary with scorps. I mean, they can't leap or strike like snakes, they can't jump like some spiders/tarantulas. They also can't climb up that cage. As long as you don't put your finger infront of him without some protection, you're fine I think. Just make sure there's no drunk nights where you bump into the cage and let him loose









Whenever I'm out my mom's house, I plan on getting a scorpion or two. But I doubt my roommates would allow a fattail :laugh:

Anyways, awesome pictures and scorps psychofish!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I dont know anything about these things.

Is this one of the most dangerous scorpions?

Also i heard the bigger there pinchers, the more poisionous they are?

that true


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

mauls said:


> Is this one of the most dangerous scorpions?


Definitely up there. Responsible for the most deaths of scorpions, I believe.


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Only have about 2 hours to live without anti-vemon, If that was the case i would have some Antivemon around the house. Do you? anywayz cool sh*t, under the black lights it looks so cool. buts the kinda pet you gota have locks on, cause if when your not paying attention or credited someones intelligence, and that person puts his hand in there to mess with it to make it move. you end up with a body, a broken tank, and a deadly animal missing.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Cobra said:


> Only have about 2 hours to live without anti-vemon, If that was the case i would have some Antivemon around the house. Do you? anywayz cool sh*t, under the black lights it looks so cool. buts the kinda pet you gota have locks on, cause if when your not paying attention or credited someones intelligence, and that person puts his hand in there to mess with it to make it move. you end up with a body, a broken tank, and a deadly animal missing.


Nope, do not have any anti venom.

I have a lock on the tank, im the only one with a key.
Any time anyone is near the tank Im watching them.

When it comes to drunken nights, im gonna put the tank in the 
back of my closet and close the door, before anyone gets to my house.

Out of site out of mind for my drunk friends


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> Only have about 2 hours to live without anti-vemon, If that was the case i would have some Antivemon around the house. Do you? anywayz cool sh*t, under the black lights it looks so cool. buts the kinda pet you gota have locks on, cause if when your not paying attention or credited someones intelligence, and that person puts his hand in there to mess with it to make it move. you end up with a body, a broken tank, and a deadly animal missing.


Nope, do not have any anti venom.

I have a lock on the tank, im the only one with a key.
Any time anyone is near the tank Im watching them.

When it comes to drunken nights, im gonna put the tank in the 
back of my closet and close the door, before anyone gets to my house.

Out of site out of mind for my drunk friends
[/quote]

Damn no anti venom t hats crcazy


----------

